# Thomas Hampson schedule



## Vaneyes

The great man with great voice will be in Winona, Minnesota, July 14 & 15, 2011, for the Minnesota Beethoven Festival Season 5.

http://www.mnbeethovenfestival.com/schedule/thomas-hampson.shtml

Thomas Hampson Calendar -

http://www.hampsong.com/calendar/

"Thomas Hampson: a man obsessed by Mahler"

http://www.guardian.co.uk/music/2011/jun/09/thomas-hampson-gustav-mahler


----------

